# Youngstown, Ohio Male GSD



## Froggydog (Jan 2, 2007)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: 592 PURE GSD!: Petfinder


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

[email protected]


Mahoning County Dog Pound
Youngstown, OH



THIS POOR DOG WAS FOUND TIED IN THE WOODS & LEFT TO DIE**********************************************************This wonderful dog came in on:
JULY 14
This dog is available for adoption/euthanasia on: 
JULY 20
This dog came in as a stray and there is no background information.
If interested please contact by phone @ 330-740-2205 EXT 2 to adopt this precious dog. 
IT IS BEST TO CALL BEFORE ADOPTION / EUTHANASIA DATE TO BE PUT ON ADOPTION LIST FOR THIS DOG. 

PLEASE HELP US SAVE THIS DOG!!!


----------



## BlakeandLiza (Aug 13, 2009)

Anyone able to do a temp test on this boy?


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

we where told he was RECLAIMED by owner who chained him under a tree hmmmm


----------

